# Fractal Design Define R5 oder be quiet! Silent Base 800



## S754 (30. November 2014)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse. Jetzt weiß ich nicht welches ich nehme, da ich 2 Gehäuse gefunden habe die mir sehr gut gefallen.

http://geizhals.at/?cmp=1200732&cmp=1155581
Welches Gehäuse würdet ihr nehmen und warum? 

Die Hardware:
-MSI Z97 Gaming 5
-Intel Core i5-4690k
-Raijintek Themis mit 2 Lüfter
-G.Skill16Gig TridentX
-be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W
-AMD Radeon R9 290X mit Alpenföhn Peter 2 und 2 120mm Noiseblocker (ganzes Paket insgesamt 4 Slots)
-Crucial M500 128Gig
-Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3,5"
-Seagate Barracuda 1,5TB 3,5"
-Western Digital Green 3TB 3,5"
-DVD Brenner 5,25"
-Cardreader 3,5"
-zusätzlich 2-3 Gehäuselüfter (vorne 2 hinten 1 oder vorne 1, hinten 1 und oben 1)

An Wasserkühlung ist nicht zu denken, auch nicht in ferner Zukunft. Daher sind Wasserkühlungsoptionen nicht für die Entscheidung relevant.
Evtl. noch nützlich: Momentan steckt das alles in einem sehr engen Zalman Z11 Plus. Das Gehäuse steht auf dem Schreibtisch und sollte daher nicht viel größer sein als das Zalman. Front USB Anschlüsse sind mir ziemlich egal, weil ich eh immer alles hinten anstecke.

Gruß,
S754


----------



## Geminorum (30. November 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse würdet ihr nehmen und warum?



Ich würde das R5 nehmen. Fractal Design ist schon länger im Gehäusebereich tätig und beim R5 wurden nochmals einige Optimierungen vorgenommen.
Wobei sich selbst das R4 schon bewährt hat.
Zudem finde ich gut, dass die CPU-Lüfter nun bis 180mm reinpassen.
LG


----------



## XyZaaH (30. November 2014)

Würde das silent Base nehmen, wegen der Optik, und wegen des wahrscheinlich noch leiseren Betriebs.


----------



## Jesse21 (30. November 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse steht auf dem Schreibtisch und sollte daher nicht viel größer sein als das Zalman.


Daher würde ich zum R5 raten, da dass Be quiet großer ist als das Zalman.


----------



## micsterni14 (30. November 2014)

Die beiden gehäuse sind beide ganz schöne Brocken^^ Das R4 hat meiner Meinung nach keine/kaum Schwächen und die Test zum R5 bestätigen diesen Trend.
Das bequiet! finde ich als bequiet Fanboy auch sehr gelungen, allerdings stört mich, dass zbsp nicht durchgängig 140er verbaut werden können. Optisch ist das Fractaldesign fü mich "edler".

Hat eigtl noch niemand im Forum ein Silent 800 und kann berichten?^^


----------



## beercarrier (30. November 2014)

hab das r4, es ist zwar nicht geräuschlos aber alle mittel bis hochfrequenten töne werden herausgefiltert, sodass nur ein leises tiefes nicht störendes rauschen bleibt. da bequiet auch für kompatiblität mit high-end hw wirbt, wird es da nicht anders sein, nur das r5 hat schon ein paar evolutionen hinter sich. sicher beide keine schlechten gehäuse aber ich würde das r5 nehmen.


----------



## micsterni14 (30. November 2014)

Geräuschlos wird es wohl nie werden, wenn sich was dreht^^

Mit entsprechender hardware und Lüftern ist aber das R4 bisher mein leisestes Gehäuse. Allein schon, wie die Tür die Geräusche des BluRays leiser macht ist für mich als Filmfan den Aufwand wert gewesen


----------



## Deeron (30. November 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Die beiden gehäuse sind beide ganz schöne Brocken^^ Das R4 hat meiner Meinung nach keine/kaum Schwächen und die Test zum R5 bestätigen diesen Trend.
> Das bequiet! finde ich als bequiet Fanboy auch sehr gelungen, allerdings stört mich, dass zbsp nicht durchgängig 140er verbaut werden können. Optisch ist das Fractaldesign fü mich "edler".
> 
> Hat eigtl noch niemand im Forum ein Silent 800 und kann berichten?^^



Ich habe das Silent Base 800 in schwarz.

Plastik: Fühlt sich gut an und ähnlich kühl wie Alu
Stahlrahmen: 0,7mm Stahl, schwarze nieten, Sehr gut verarbeitet, alle Nieten sitzen gerade
Luftfilter Vorne und unten: Leicht zu reinigen, feinporig
Hecklüfter: 3Pol Anschluss, Verlängerung samt Drosselwiederstand für netzteilbetrieb wird mitgeliefert (120mm), per Mainboardsteuerung störrungsfrei betreibbar
Frontlüfter: 2x 140mm jeweils 3 Pol, kein y-adapter dabei, aber auch hier per MB geräuschlos steuerbar
Laufwerksklappe: Hat man ausladende einbauten, wie zb die ROG Frontbase, muss man die Dämmmatte etwas modifizieren, da sonst die Tür nicht mehr schließt.
2x 140/120mm im Deckel verbaubar, Radiatoren auch mit doppelbestückung möglich.
Kabelmanagement ist sehr durchdacht
HDD Käfige Variabel montierbar. Die Laufwerksschienen bestehen aus silikon und werden mit rändelschrauben an die HDDs geschraubt. selbst meine beiden WD Blue 7200 RPM werden damit recht leise.
Der Airflow wird durch die Kunststoffverschalung von Boden und Front an das Heck geleitet, dort wo unsere Ohren nicht sind

Ich bin mit dem Silent Base echt zufrieden, hab aber ledier keinen Vergleich zu den direkten Konkurrenten.


----------



## micsterni14 (30. November 2014)

Zumindest bestätigt dein Beitrag, dass sich bequiet! in dieser Preisklasse nicht lumpen lässt und ein erstklassiges Gehäuse abliefert. Danke fürs Feedback  "gefällt mir" gibts ja scheinbar nicht mehr....

Dann entscheidet wie immer der persönliche Geschmack und das spezielle Anwendungsprofil, wenn das Budegt bis 120€ geht zbsp. So richtig "abraten" kann man von keinem der ,ich sag mal, höherklassigen Miditower denke ich.


----------



## Deeron (30. November 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Zumindest bestätigt dein Beitrag, dass sich bequiet! in dieser Preisklasse nicht lumpen lässt und ein erstklassiges Gehäuse abliefert. Danke fürs Feedback  "gefällt mir" gibts ja scheinbar nicht mehr....
> 
> Dann entscheidet wie immer der persönliche Geschmack und das spezielle Anwendungsprofil, wenn das Budegt bis 120€ geht zbsp. So richtig "abraten" kann man von keinem der ,ich sag mal, höherklassigen Miditower denke ich.



Was mir persönlich auch sehr gut gefällt, sind die engen kabeldurchlässe vom Kabelmanagement.  Das sieht dann mal wirklich ordentlich aus.

Womit sich BQ auch was gedacht hat: Wenn man den Deckel abnimmt, kann man die Verkabellung des I/O-Panels mit zwei steckern lösen und braucht so nicht die ganzen Kabel aus dem Gehäuse raus ziehen. Auch das Detail des unscheinbaren Resettasters (ist quasi die HDD-LED) gefällt mir.

Die Standfüße sind zudem extrem rutschfest und mit mit Kunststoff ummantelt. Im inneren befindet sich auch dort Metall.


----------



## S754 (30. November 2014)

Danke schon mal für die vielen Rückmeldungen.
Was mich interessieren würde, wäre der Platz hinten fürs Kabelmanagement. Weiß das jemand, wieviel mm die Gehäuse haben?

EDIT: Ach ja, wie schauts oben mit Kabeldurchführungen für den CPU Stecker aus? Das hat  mich immer geärgert, nie hat  der CPU Stecker oben durchgepasst bei meinem Zalman und ich musste das Kabel vorne lassen. Weil meistens werden die Kabeldurchführungen oben durch das Mainboard verdeckt/blockiert.


----------



## Deeron (30. November 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die vielen Rückmeldungen.
> Was mich interessieren würde, wäre der Platz hinten fürs Kabelmanagement. Weiß das jemand, wieviel mm die Gehäuse haben?
> 
> EDIT: Ach ja, wie schauts oben mit Kabeldurchführungen für den CPU Stecker aus? Das hat  mich immer geärgert, nie hat  der CPU Stecker oben durchgepasst bei meinem Zalman und ich musste das Kabel vorne lassen.



Beim Silentbase ca 20-22 mm.


----------



## micsterni14 (30. November 2014)

Bisher hat es bei mir alles durchgepasst^^ nur manchmal wurde die kabellänge knapp, aber bei deinem E10 sollte das kein Problem darstellen....


----------



## Deeron (30. November 2014)

Zur Kabeldurchführung für den CPU-Strom:
Beim BQ ist die definitiv mehr als ausreichend. Da würden selbst 2x 8 pin (nacheinander) durchpassen


----------



## S754 (30. November 2014)

Puh, schwere Entscheidung. Bei welchem Gehäuse sind denn die Lüfter besser?


----------



## Jesse21 (2. Dezember 2014)

die Lüfter würde ich sowieso tauschen daher, rate ich dir kaufe nicht ein Gehäuse nur weil die Lüfter ein bisschen besser sind


----------



## Deeron (2. Dezember 2014)

Jesse21 schrieb:


> die Lüfter würde ich sowieso tauschen daher, rate ich dir kaufe nicht ein Gehäuse nur weil die Lüfter ein bisschen besser sind



Wenn gute Lüfter mitgeliefert werden, warum sll man sie dann tauschen?! (Begründung bitte)


----------



## ValarDohaeris (4. Dezember 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Auch das Detail des unscheinbaren Resettasters (ist quasi die HDD-LED) gefällt mir.


Ja das ist ziemlich cool!  Allerdings find ich das I/O anders ziemlich müllig, auch wenn sich BQ mit ihrer Darstellung des I/Os leider in prominenter Gesellschaft befindet -.-



Deeron schrieb:


> Die Standfüße sind zudem extrem rutschfest und mit mit Kunststoff ummantelt. Im inneren befindet sich auch dort Metall.


Wie mit Kunststoff ummantelt? Die sind innen metallisch?  Hör ich zum ersten Mal, fänd ich aber ganz klar positiv!



Deeron schrieb:


> Wenn gute Lüfter mitgeliefert werden, warum sll man sie dann tauschen?! (Begründung bitte)


_Wenn_ die Lüfter gut sind, gibts natürlich keinen Grund sie zu tauschen.
Die Frage, die sich für den Anwender immer stellt ist: ab wann ist der vorinstallierte Lüfter für mich persönlich gut?
Möchte ich LEDs? Sind die Lüfter entkoppelt bzw. will ich das? Wie viel Wärme muss ich aus dem Gehäuse abführen, damit meine Hardware zufrieden ist? Wie schnell müssen meine Lüfter dafür drehen und wie gut lassen diese sich regeln? Und nicht zuletzt: wie leise sollen meine Lüfter sein und schaff ich den Spagat zwischen Lautstärke und Kühlleistung?

Beim BQ sollen die Lüfter halt nicht sooo pralle sein, wenn man eine gute Kühlleistung braucht UND einen leisen Betrieb wünscht. Und wenn man dann weiß, dass BQ noch zwei andere Lüfter zur Auswahl gehabt hätte, ist das halt uncool - wenn schon *Silent* _Base_, dann wär ich halt für *Silent* Wings, anstelle der _Basis_-Variante Pure Wings ...

Aber hey: du bist derjenige mit Praxiswerten 
Erzähl mir/uns mehr: was für ein System hast du, wie laut ist das System subjektiv zur erbrachten Kühlleistung?


PS: bekommst noch ne PN von mir, möcht ja nicht alles in diesem Thread breittreten


----------



## max0r_ (4. Dezember 2014)

Etwas "besser" scheint das R5 zu sein wenn man die Tests des Silent Base sich anschaut (wobei da natürlich bezug aufs R4 genommen wird). 

Ich glaube das größte des silent Base ist die fehlende Lüftersteuerung (die man natürlich auch übers Mainboard oder extern machen kann).

Würde einfach das Gehäuse nehmen welches du optisch ansprechender findest.


----------



## S754 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich nehme das R5, da meiner Meinung nach drinnen mehr Platz ist.

Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage: Schwarz oder Titan?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (4. Dezember 2014)

Also ich würde ehrlich gesagt das R5 in Titan nehmen 
Die verbauten Lüfter sind auch besser als die Pure Wings im BQ, die integrierte Lüftersteuerung ist auch ein netter Bonus.


----------



## Deeron (5. Dezember 2014)

ValarDohaeris schrieb:


> Ja das ist ziemlich cool!  Allerdings find ich das I/O anders ziemlich müllig, auch wenn sich BQ mit ihrer Darstellung des I/Os leider in prominenter Gesellschaft befindet -.-
> 
> 
> Wie mit Kunststoff ummantelt? Die sind innen metallisch?  Hör ich zum ersten Mal, fänd ich aber ganz klar positiv!
> ...



Ja, die Standfüße sind innen aus Metall  Der Kunststoffmantel besteht aus zwei Kunststoffschalen, welche miteinander verschraubt sind. Die Füße bestehen aus richtigem Gummi und nicht wie oft bei anderen Gehäusen aus aufgeschäumtem Kunststoff. Die Pure Wings sind durchaus in Ordnung. Für den Hecklüfter wird eine Drossel beigelegt.
Klar gibt es bessere Lüfter, aber rechnet man den Preis der Lüfter vom Gehäuse runter bleiben 92€ Für das Gehäuse übrig. Eine Lüftersteuerung wäre ein schönes Nice to have gewesen, ist aber nicht zwangsweise verpflichtend.
Hätte man dort 3 teurere Lüfter verwendet, wäre auch der Preis wieder gestiegen.

Bilder von den Füßen: (Auf Bild 1 sieht man in dem Loch sehr schön die verbaute Metallplatte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu meinem System:

Mainboard: Asus Crossblade Ranger
CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 860K @ 4,5GHz @1,5625 V
RAM: 2x Patriot Viper 3 2133MHz 4GB (8GB gesamt) @ 1,65V
Netztreil: Enermax Platimax 500W
CPU-Kühler: Enermax Liqtech 240 (Über Mainboard gesteuert, Lüfter bei 2000RPM @ 75°c Abgeregelt)
Frontlüfter: 2x BeQuiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm (über Mainboard gesteuert, bis 40°c Minimaldrehzahl, danach linear steigend)
Hecklüfter: BeQuiet Pure Wings 2 120mm (über Mainboard gesteuert, unter 40°c stillstand)
Grafikkarte: Asus DCIIT AMD R9 280
SSD: 120GB Samsung 840 EVO
HDD: 2x 1TB Western Digital Blue, 7200RPM


Die Festplatten sind das lautestes an dem Rechner. Unter voller Last ist der Rechner Hörbar (aufgrund der HDD´s und der WaKü-Lüfter) aber nicht alzu störend. Battlefield 4 und Assassins Creed Black Flag treiben die CPU auf 53°c. Die Graka bleibt "kühl" und ist immer zwischen 85 und 100% ausgelastet. Im Idle liegt die CPU bei 35°c bei 20°c raumtemperatur.


----------



## Schmenki (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich stand auch vorder Frage bq oder R5.
Ich selber habe 4x 140mm bq silent wings Lüfter plus genesis mit 2x 140mm silent wings und auf der graka sind 2x 120mm.
Netzteil ist auch von bq.
Man kann schon sagen bin bq Fan boy aber das R5 hat mir einfach optisch und technisch besser gefallen.
Hab mir das R5 in titanium bestellt und hoffe es kommt endlich mal nachste woche. Hatte schon vor 1 1/2 wochen bestellt.


----------



## iPlutonium (4. Februar 2015)

Jo leute, 

Möchte mir dieses Mainboard kaufen MSI Z97 Gaming 5 (7917-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , ich hatte nämlich vorhin die Rezensionen durchgeschaut und das gefunden, stimmt das, hat jemand das Case und das Mainboard und kann den Fehler bestätigen ?

Ich zitiere mal,

"Einen einzigen Kritikpunkt gibt es beim Verwenden mit dem Fractal Define R5.
Dort ist das Mainboard versenkt und der USB 3.0 Anschluss am Board ist wirklich sehr schlecht zu erreichen". Was meint er damit jetzt, das man überhaupt nicht an den USB 3.0 Anschluss dran kommt oder nur sehr schwer, wäre ja fürchterlich wenn es nicht gehen würde.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. Februar 2015)

Sehr schlecht ≠ nicht. 

Wahrscheinlich etwas fummelig, wird aber gehen.


----------



## iPlutonium (4. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Sehr schlecht ≠ nicht.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich etwas fummelig, wird aber gehen.


Ja super, dann muss ich mir ein anderes Motherboard aussuchen,  eventuell das Asrock Fatality z97 x,  oder das Gigabayte G1 Sniper.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. Februar 2015)

Warum? Wurstfinger? [emoji14]


----------



## iPlutonium (4. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Warum? Wurstfinger? [emoji14]


Hmm, also geht es doch,  nein Wurstfinger hab ich net  
Egal ich bestelle die Teile und mal sehen,  wird es nicht gehen, lass ich die Funktion halt deaktiviert..


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. Februar 2015)

Klar, nur scheinbar schwierig.^^

Auf usb 3 verzichtet man heutzutage nichtmehr.


----------



## S754 (4. Februar 2015)

Heute ist mein R5 gekommen. Ich hab das Z97 Gaming 5 von MSI und mir wären keine Probleme mit dem USB-3 Anschluss aufgefallen! Weiß nicht, was ihr alle habt! 



iPlutonium schrieb:


> Jo leute,
> 
> Möchte mir dieses Mainboard kaufen MSI Z97 Gaming 5 (7917-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , ich hatte nämlich vorhin die Rezensionen durchgeschaut und das gefunden, stimmt das, hat jemand das Case und das Mainboard und kann den Fehler bestätigen ?




In dem Fall ist die Rezension für den Müll und derjenige ist total inkompetent. Ich kann diesen "Fehler" definitiv nicht bestätigen.
Der hat sicher die Abstandshalter vergessen, anders kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen!


----------



## iPlutonium (4. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Heute ist mein R5 gekommen. Ich hab das Z97 Gaming 5 von MSI und mir wären keine Probleme mit dem USB-3 Anschluss aufgefallen! Weiß nicht, was ihr alle habt!


Hmm okay,  dann war das wohl.ne Fehlinformationen,  der Typ war wahrscheinlich zu dumm um sich sein PC zusammenzustellen..  Alles klar dann hätte sich das erledigt.


----------

